# Single maned or no mane?



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi guys. My baby Lionheads are three weeks old today and they're so lovely. They're running around loads, annoying their mom!

I know two of the six are double maned, but when should I be able to tell with the others if they are single maned or no maned? Both parents are single maned I guess.

The babies are fluffy but I'm sure all baby rabbits are fluffy 

Also what age can I tell the sex? 4 weeks? I have no idea so far, they all look pretty much the same! 

Thanks


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 30, 2010)

Also will no-maned lionhead rabbits just look like normal rabbits, but with the lionhead body type, or will they be any bit fluffier around the head.

I saw this pic of a lionhead, and it seems to have a bit more hair on top of its head, but has much less of a mane than my SM lionheads. Is it a single maned that has just lost a lot of its mane or is it non maned? Just wondering so I can tell people what their rabbit they buy will most likely look like when it's older


----------



## sheandg (Apr 30, 2010)

here is an idea of the genetics for the mane. You will probably have to wait and see how they fill in. 


http://lionheadrabbit.net/genmanegibbons.htm


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 30, 2010)

You should be able to tell the sex by 4 weeks, but it's different for everyone.  I can tell as soon as the kits are about 3 days old, but I've been breeding for a long time. 

A doe's gentitals should look like a straight line, or a "taco", while a boy's should look like a circle, or "donut".  

Emily


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks 

I'll try to tell in another week so. I can easily tell with the adult bunnies, but it's much harder with the babies. It's a big annoying not knowing what they are, cos with dogs and cats and guinea pigs I can tell from birth. I just like to know so I can name them and all


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree. It can be very frustrating and nerve-wracking when it's hard to tell! lol. 

If you can tell on older bunnies, maybe look at their genitals and then go look at the babies, and see if you can see any similarities. Look at a bucks, and a does, and then go check the babies. I do that sometimes for reference.  

Emily


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 30, 2010)

I tried that but all the babies looked exactly the same to me!  Unless they all are girls or all are boys! They actually looked like girls to me, but then I figured they can't all be girls so I must just not be able to tell yet. 

I'll check again tomorrow though, look at all of them and see if there's any different I can tell  There's no rush really I suppose. Just have to figure out before they go to new homes, and I don't want to promise people I'll keep a male/female for them, and then not have enough of them


----------



## Devra (Aug 31, 2020)

CiaraPatricia said:


> Also will no-maned lionhead rabbits just look like normal rabbits, but with the lionhead body type, or will they be any bit fluffier around the head.
> 
> I saw this pic of a lionhead, and it seems to have a bit more hair on top of its head, but has much less of a mane than my SM lionheads. Is it a single maned that has just lost a lot of its mane or is it non maned? Just wondering so I can tell people what their rabbit they buy will most likely look like when it's older
> 
> ...


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 31, 2020)

Rabbits with no mane will not have any mane at all. Even a tuft of fur on the head is a mane. 
You can usually tell sex pretty reliably by 4 weeks, is easiest at about 6 weeks


----------

